
For many pregnant Chinese, a U.S. passport for baby remains a powerful lure - jseliger
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/07/17/AR2010071701402.html?hpid=topnews
======
jm3
"Birth Tourism" and "snakeheads" are both really interesting terms. It's
fascinating when words cross language boundaries.

